
Deja Vu: Google Settles Age Discrimination Lawsuit for $11M - rmason
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patriciagbarnes/2019/07/20/deja-vu-google-settles-age-discrimination-lawsuit-for-11-million/#456d9f5971f1
======
btown
> In 2010, Google settled a lawsuit filed by a one-time Silicon Valley
> superstar, Brian Reid, then 52, who was hired by Google in 2002 to serve as
> director of operations and director of engineering. Reid was transferred two
> years later to head up what was supposed to be new program to retain
> engineers. He was given no budget or staff and the program was quickly
> disbanded. Reid left Google in 2004 with a two-month severance package.

I wonder if this was the basis for the similar storyline in the Silicon Valley
show.

------
rmason
It's clear why tech companies keep practicing age discrimination, the fines
aren't meaningful.

~~~
thrwaway34847
I'm perplexed by age discrimination (I don't get it) so I was excited when you
wrote "It's clear why tech companies keep practicing age discrimination," \--
I thought you'd finally give the reason. You didn't.

What's the reason? What do they get out of it?

~~~
kop316
From what I have read here, the underlying theory is that someone younger
doesn't have kids/spouse/family/etc. So they are more willing to work long
hours (I guess without pay since salaried?). Also the theory is that someone
older means they would want more money for their experience.

Note that I don't actually know, this seems to be the running theory as I
understand it.

~~~
bigmit37
Younger workers also seem to want/care more about recognition and praise and
are willing to work those extra hours without monetary compensation.

------
jammygit
How exactly do you prove that you didn’t get an interview because your
LinkedIn photo had some grey hairs or wrinkles?

~~~
brooklyn_ashey
Are you asking because this happened to you? You can subpoena the CVs of the
people invited to the interview and you can cite the hiring/interview
practices of the company and its record on age-related hiring and firing. That
said, it's usually after the interview and rejection that you bring a
successful case. If your point was that so many people over a certain age
don't even get asked to the interview in the first place, and that's where the
discrimination gets most people, you'd be right! In that many "elderly"
(wink/over 30) workers have some valuable experience and maybe some great
ideas, not to mention wonderful facility, we may have to consider: does high
level work actually need doing?

